# Forum Weekly Socials – Thur 22nd, Fri 23rd /Sat 24th January 2009



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi All, 

I know we are a bit late this week, but a bunch of us are getting together this weekend All are welcome. I have laid out the plans below;

*Thursday Jan 22nd – Tamanya Terrace 21:00ish*

We’re thinking a little more low key on Thursday so that we can actually get out of bed and be productive this weekend  So we shall be at the Tamanya Terrace @ SAS Radisson, Media City for a few drinks, some snacks etc. any time after 9pm. 

*Friday Jan 23rd – Volleyball and then BBC / Apartment* 

Beach Volleyball in the afternoon (Beach still to be decided), followed by drinks at Belgian Beer Cafe @ Intercontinental - Festival City, then some clubbing at Apartment @ JBH

*Saturday Jan 24th – Underground 13:30*

Then we shall finish up our weekend with our usual late lunch at the Underground @ Habtoor Grand, Marina, around 1:30PM

Everyone is welcome, regulars and newbie’s alike. 

So post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not

CONTACT DETAILS - PM myself with your mobile and I will text you back. Or if you like Maz25 or Dizzyizzy. 

AS THIS ALWAYS GETS ASKED - To access PM facility for a person click on their name next to the post ie top left just above the stars, if they have the option to send/recieve PMs it will be in the options that drop down.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey Missy!! Sounds good, see you there!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

wow sounds great ! too bad I'll be MIA this weekend but I hope you guys have a good one, and see you all next week!! xx


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

hmmm.....beach volley ball sounds fun! where is Apartment @ JBH?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is regular beach volleyball by Mina Seyahi (Barasti) and you will frequently see hearthrob Sheik Hamdam playing there, occasionally watched by his dad (Sheik Mo). 

Have fun everyone.

-


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry JBH is Jumeriah Beach Hotel. This is the Hotel that is shaped like a wave right in front of the Burj Al Arab. 

We were think Beach volleyball either at Kite beach or the Marina Beach, once we make a decision we will update the post. If anyone else knows of a good spot that won’t be too crowded on a Friday afternoon please let us know.


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know we are a bit late this week, but a bunch of us are getting together this weekend All are welcome. I have laid out the plans below;
> 
> ...



Hey, this sounds cool, I have tons of stuff to do this weekend, but a few drinks in the BBC wouuld be cool, what time do you think you might be there? Nic xx


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hello Hello. I received some great advice on customer service in Dubai, so to celebrate I will be there! No trips to Qatar planned then ;-)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hey Mel, please update your profile so we can see a bermudian flag on your posts from now on 

Kev, I still think you should do the trip to Qatar and come back and report your findings as there seems to be very little information about it and a lot of people people need that information specially now that things in Dubai are not so rosy.... not sure where we can post it though as there is no Qatar forum here... uhm....


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Nicola, we'll probably be heading to the BBC around 8:30ish (sorry I usually put this with the post, oops). Don't knwo if anyone has ever been there before so it might be nice to have a pro join us


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

*Qatar*



dizzyizzy said:


> hey Mel, please update your profile so we can see a bermudian flag on your posts from now on
> 
> Kev, I still think you should do the trip to Qatar and come back and report your findings as there seems to be very little information about it and a lot of people people need that information specially now that things in Dubai are not so rosy.... not sure where we can post it though as there is no Qatar forum here... uhm....


Lived in Qatar for 2.5yrs, was there last weekend, what do you wanna know?


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Thursday Jan 22nd – Tamanya Terrace 21:00ish* *Probably not*
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Seems like I'm already meeting Nicola and others at the Belgian tonight but I could definitely do it twice in a row. So I should be able to join you for tomorrow evening.


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hey Nicola, we'll probably be heading to the BBC around 8:30ish (sorry I usually put this with the post, oops). Don't knwo if anyone has ever been there before so it might be nice to have a pro join us


Not sure about the pro bit, but as ive been living in Fest City since Oct, I kind of know how it works. My other half is arriving tomorrow night at Midnight, so I might be on the wagon, but i have the breaking strain of a kit kat, so may end up meeting him at the airport in a taxi!!

See you tomorrow, 

N


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucysky said:


> Seems like I'm already meeting Nicola and others at the Belgian tonight but I could definitely do it twice in a row. So I should be able to join you for tomorrow evening.


Lucy, Im gonna do it twice in a row too............do you reckon we have a drink problem????


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

K I am down with all of it again... about the beach volleyball, im gonna miss Gary DAMNIT!

Hope everyone's ready to get CRIZZUNK

btw might need to change at someone's place to go out, rather do that than heading all the way back to Sharjah


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> K I am down with all of it again... about the beach volleyball, im gonna miss Gary DAMNIT!
> 
> Hope everyone's ready to get CRIZZUNK
> 
> btw might need to change at someone's place to go out, rather do that than heading all the way back to Sharjah


I think I can get you into the Gym facilites in the Crown Plaza Fest City to change if that helps? I will investigate...............gives me a mission!! 

N


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi,

I'm going out with work on friday night, but will come afterwards to the appartment for dancing fun if you all end up there.

Chet, I'll give you a call on the eve to check you're all there

And I'll try and make the underground too, hangover permitting.

Sam


----------



## NicolaTfromUKinDubai (Oct 27, 2008)

nomadic said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going out with work on friday night, but will come afterwards to the appartment for dancing fun if you all end up there.
> 
> ...


Is the underground the sports bar that is rammed with liverpool FC stuff on the walls etc?


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Yes that's right, in the Habtoor Grand. 

It's not full for footie fans at that time though


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey Mazda if need be you can come back to mine, grab a shower and chill before we head out. This is getting to be a bit of a regular occurance


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

caldwema said:


> Hey Mazda if need be you can come back to mine, grab a shower and chill before we head out. This is getting to be a bit of a regular occurance


I reckon he should just retreive that key for you and keep it for the weekends... isn't he in Abu Dhabi anyway? Maybe he can do it for you !! v


----------



## becks (Nov 4, 2008)

hey guys

i will be out friday! its been a while i know!! not sure if hubby will be coming or not cos he is still getting over his man flu.


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

hahahaha very true, um . . . should have thought of that sooner


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

becks said:


> hey guys
> 
> i will be out friday! its been a while i know!! not sure if hubby will be coming or not cos he is still getting over his man flu.


YAY!!!! Can't wait to see you again. Hopefully the hubby is feeling better, but if not liquor cures all


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Love it when we go somewhere new. Now I just need to brainwash you lot into another venue for sat lunch. 

Anyone fancy an earlier start somewhere else first?


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

becks said:


> hey guys
> 
> i will be out friday! its been a while i know!! not sure if hubby will be coming or not cos he is still getting over his man flu.


Glad to see you out again...but abandoning poor stevie when he's down with the deadliest form of sickness known to man?!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Love it when we go somewhere new. Now I just need to brainwash you lot into another venue for sat lunch.
> 
> Anyone fancy an earlier start somewhere else first?


I am up for trying somewhere new for lunch, maybe a bit more down our way, just for the sake of staying in bed for that extra 15 mins on the sat morning/morning after. 

Always open to suggestions.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

caldwema said:


> I am up for trying somewhere new for lunch, maybe a bit more down our way, just for the sake of staying in bed for that extra 15 mins on the sat morning/morning after.
> 
> Always open to suggestions.


As long as peeps want to try something different (and willing to travel away from the marina on a sat)  

e.g. its Chinese New Year on Monday (YAY!!!) so we could have done dim sum at Da Shi Dai.
Alternatively lunch at bidi bondis / aussie legends in recognition of australia day


----------



## moh81 (Jan 15, 2009)

hi guys 
nice to hear form u again  im in for tonight ... see u there 

As long as Inter-milan got lost , im happy  hahahaha


----------



## FlownMach2.4 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Tamanya Terrace*

I've been here in Dubai for a couple months and just got back on this site, I will check out the Tamanya Terrace onThursday, hope to meet you all there!

Rick Kummerow



caldwema said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know we are a bit late this week, but a bunch of us are getting together this weekend All are welcome. I have laid out the plans below;
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Becks - I thought you'd gone into hibernation!! Definitely looking forward to see u again! Maybe we could share a cab (with Blue fairy as well - don't want her thinking she's gonna have to walk!)  Oh, and tell Stevie to stop feeling sorry for himself - there is no such thing as man flu - that's just men's way of looking for sympathy!

Shinjuku - I was thinking that a change of venue would be nice as well. Last week, the waitress told us that we are regulars  and gave us a nice little questionaire to fill in!!! 

I'll be there Friday! Considering I've never been to the mall in FC, can I go shopping instead!!!


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

NicolaTfromUKinDubai said:


> Lucy, Im gonna do it twice in a row too............do you reckon we have a drink problem????


Oh absolutely. 

But it's ok really. I don't mind, neither should you and if anyone else does... they are just jealous.


----------



## moh81 (Jan 15, 2009)

guys 
im coming tonight by my car .... so anyone wanna get a lift free


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

hi guys n gals did you decide on somewhere to meet and the volleyball today

probably guessing that most are still in bed at the moment


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

rosco said:


> hi guys n gals did you decide on somewhere to meet and the volleyball today
> 
> probably guessing that most are still in bed at the moment



Thats right, have we decided where and when the volleyball will take place? How about the beach at JBR outside Sheraton or Hilton?


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

carlos carlos said:


> Thats right, have we decided where and when the volleyball will take place? How about the beach at JBR outside Sheraton or Hilton?


that sounds good, also hilton have a vollyball court but we got kickout out of hilton twice yesterday for not drinking alcohol in the right places


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

Seems most of them are still well tucked in bed :-(


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

carlos carlos said:


> Seems most of them are still well tucked in bed :-(


Yeah looks like there is no volleyball today! 

But see you folks at the BBC/Apartment later on!


----------

